# Dr. Caner keeping it real



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is Dr. Caner keeping it real with the kids at some campus church. Maybe Sproul and Piper could learn something from this. 
[video=youtube;agjV0tbktvQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agjV0tbktvQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## uberkermit (Feb 6, 2010)

Don't Tase me brother...


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 6, 2010)

Is that Benny Hinn's latest weapon.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 6, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> Is that Benny Hinn's latest weapon.


 
That's exactly what I was thinking -- how is this much different from Benny Hinn?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 6, 2010)

There is the good (Mohler) and the bad (Caner) in the SBC.

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:04 PM ----------

...not sure who the ugly is.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 6, 2010)

Caner is SBC? Is Thomas Road Bab-dist Church in the SBC?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 6, 2010)

Caner is president of Liberty University. He is SBC for sure.

---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------

Wikipedia has Thomas Road in the SBC.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 6, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Caner is president of Liberty University. He is SBC for sure.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------
> 
> Wikipedia has Thomas Road in the SBC.



It amazes me how much latitude can be in one denomination.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 6, 2010)

Well when each congregation is independent why should it amaze you? The Convention is a joke of an overseer. The Convention passed ruling recommending all SBC congregations to boycott all things Disney (because they had a gay parade). Do you think this ruling made a lick of difference to the local churches? I would say that probably 75% or more of the churches never even heard of the ruling. 

I personally have never heard of a congregation being kicked out of the SBC. I know of some that have left on their own accord though. I do wonder sometimes what it would take to get booted and what the process would be.


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 6, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Caner is president of Liberty University. He is SBC for sure.
> ...


 
You're not kidding! The mini-mega non-denom. church I used to go to (after leaving my SBC church that went "Purpose Driven") had a men's conference today (No Regrets). I'm still in touch with my friend Nate who leads the prayer ministry ( we have been doing a book study on prayer with a younger lad) and I volunteered to man the prayer room with him. Voddie Baucham was the keynote speaker. As he was speaking, I told Nate, "Dude, I think he's reformed" (I've been sharing the 'Doctrines of Grace' with him). I googled his name and church afterwards, and he is in the SBC! (and I was right about his soteriology). Praise God!!! The SBC needs more men like him! (though I am now ARBCA).


----------



## Ivan (Feb 6, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> The Convention is a joke of an overseer.



The Convention was never intended to be an overseer. 



> I personally have never heard of a congregation being kicked out of the SBC.



It has happened...on the convention level, the state level and the associational level.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ivan said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > The Convention is a joke of an overseer.
> ...



what is the process to get the boot? I know the Presbyterian way, but even growing up SBC I never heard the subject even come up. Also if the Convention is not intended to be an overseer, then on what grounds can they boot churches?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 6, 2010)

*Moderator Warning*: 

This thread was not created to discuss SBC polity. Everyone needs to stick to the discussion (the video, Dr. Caner) and not have this thread become another Presbytery v. Baptist polity thread. If anyone wishes to discuss that, please start another thread.


----------



## reformed trucker (Feb 6, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> *Moderator Warning*:
> 
> This thread was not created to discuss SBC polity. Everyone needs to stick to the discussion (the video, Dr. Caner) and not have this thread become another Presbytery v. Baptist polity thread. If anyone wishes to discuss that, please start another thread.


 
Presbyterians... pfeh!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 7, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> Everyone needs to stick to the discussion (the video, Dr. Caner)...



Did anyone double-click on YouTube and watch some of the other videos of Caner. WOW!


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry Mr. Moderator. I just get excited about being a Presbyterian.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 7, 2010)

I couldn't hear any audio. I have seen the tazer thing before and just wondered what the purpose was. When I was younger, Liberty was an Independent Baptist thingy. Evidently they became Southern Baptist in the mid to late 90's. 

To be fair I am not sure this is on the level of Binny Hinn. I bet Caner really was tazed.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Feb 7, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I couldn't hear any audio. I have seen the tazer thing before and just wondered what the purpose was. When I was younger, Liberty was an Independent Baptist thingy. Evidently they became Southern Baptist in the mid to late 90's.
> 
> To be fair I am not sure this is on the level of Binny Hinn. I bet Caner really was tazed.



Martin, I understand that it was a real taze job. I was joking about the Benny thing. Sorry for any confusion, I should use more charity.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 7, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I couldn't hear any audio. I have seen the tazer thing before and just wondered what the purpose was.



What is so funny about seeing this again is that before I was reforming Dr. Caner was a _favorite_ speaker of mine. I watched this video on Liberty's website a few years ago when I followed the messages closely and I believe the topic at hand was "decisions that make a lasting impact." He said he never wanted to be tazed again. Imagine that! 

I thank God that since the first time I saw this event the Lord has been so kind to lead this wretch closer to Him.

OH YEAH! And while I am reminiscing, I just remembered that I found the Puritan Board on Google after listening to Caner talk about "dressing our best" for church and it sparked my interest. Haha - I can partially thank Ergun Caner for leading me to the Doctrines of Grace. Oh, sweet irony!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 7, 2010)

nleshelman said:


> Sorry Mr. Moderator. I just get *excited* about being a Presbyterian.


 
Down boy! All things decently and in order please. You may get mistaken for a Zwichau prophet, Paul Crouch's personal valet, or a revivalist off his meds.


----------



## Karnes (Feb 7, 2010)

Is Liberty University SBC? I graduated from there a few years ago and they had dropped the Baptist altogether from their Seminary to be more ecumenical and only returned the "Baptist" title with in a couple years ago. I know Thomas Road is SBC, but I received no tuition reductions or the sorts for being an SBC affiliate. I was certain they were independent, but likely to associate in the SBC to some degree but not a part or fully funded like true SBC Seminaries. I very well could be wrong, but think I still have the email where they made a big deal of putting Baptist back int he name. Either way I appreciate Caner, if it was not for his mutilation of Spurgeon quotes in his Baptist History Seminary class, I would not have dug deeper into what Calvinism really was or transferred to at least a less militant school of arminianism.

---------- Post added at 12:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------




AThornquist said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't hear any audio. I have seen the tazer thing before and just wondered what the purpose was.
> ...


 
WOW!!! Me too!!! After reading into some of the quoted material Caner gave against Calvinism (to defend the opposite side) I began to realize that those he quoted were not meaning in context what he quoted, which led to a struggle of sovereignty for the next 2-3 years.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 9, 2010)

Umm... what was the purpose of this? Does anyone know? And I've never heard of someone getting tazed who was actually able to stand up so soon afterward. Don't those things usually make you have an involuntary bowel movement?


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 9, 2010)

CharlieJ said:


> Umm... what was the purpose of this? Does anyone know? And I've never heard of someone getting tazed who was actually able to stand up so soon afterward. Don't those things usually make you have an involuntary bowel movement?


 
See my above post. "I watched this video on Liberty's website a few years ago when I followed the messages closely and I believe the topic at hand was "decisions that make a lasting impact." He said he never wanted to be tazed again. Imagine that!" It's about as significant as Thomas Road Baptist Church bringing in authentic Nascar vehicles as sermon props. They use man-made excitement to try to bring in a crowd or at least keep people interested. 

And by the way, he was considerate enough to use a mouth piece so that no one would hear him in case he swore.


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm assuming the following video took place some time after the tazing. If so, we have verifiable proof that tazing jellies your brain and makes you do bad exegesis:

[video=youtube;WRmSJzEeMb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRmSJzEeMb0[/video]


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 10, 2010)

Marrow Man said:


> I'm assuming the following video took place some time after the tazing. If so, we have verifiable proof that tazing jellies your brain and makes you do bad exegesis:
> 
> [video=youtube;WRmSJzEeMb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRmSJzEeMb0[/video]


 
That is just crazy! Where and in what did Caner earn or was given his doctorate? No forget doctorate where did he learn to read? We don't even have to go anywhere else but to verse 11 to see how this "sermon" is just some ignorant tirade. Amazing!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 10, 2010)

From his bio on Liberty's website.

Doctor of Theology - University of South Africa
Master of Theology - SEBTS
Master of Divinity - SEBTS
MA in History - The Criswell College
BA in Biblical Studies - University of the Cumberlands


SEBTS=Southeastern Baptist Theological Seminary


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 10, 2010)

I question what kind of researcher he can be if he is able to so clearly miss the election issue presented just a few verses before v. 14? Caner's "debunking" of Islam is also as bad as his debunking of Calvinism or even "Hyper-Calvinism."


----------



## Karnes (Feb 10, 2010)

His brother taught at SEBTS for a time as well. Paige Patterson days of course.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 10, 2010)

SemperEruditio said:


> I question what kind of researcher he can be if he is able to so clearly miss the election issue presented just a few verses before v. 14? Caner's "debunking" of Islam is also as bad as his debunking of Calvinism or even "Hyper-Calvinism."


 
If you go on youtube there are numerous videos of Muslims doubting whether he was actually a Muslim or not because he botches Islam so badly.


----------



## Andres (Feb 10, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> SemperEruditio said:
> 
> 
> > I question what kind of researcher he can be if he is able to so clearly miss the election issue presented just a few verses before v. 14? Caner's "debunking" of Islam is also as bad as his debunking of Calvinism or even "Hyper-Calvinism."
> ...



I would say he botches Christianity pretty badly too....


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 10, 2010)

I would say he botches Calvinism. I have not heard enough of his teaching to determine how bad he botches the Gospel in general.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Feb 10, 2010)

Dr. Caner has a twitter. I find his "tweets" interesting. Ergun Mehmet Caner (erguncaner) on Twitter


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 10, 2010)

I laughed at this one. 



> "Jersey Shore" got picked up for a 2nd season. Last stop on the Hell Express Train. Listening 4 a trumpet any minute now.



My old youth pastor said the same thing years ago when the whole "under God" phrase was being threatened out of the pledge of allegiance.

---------- Post added at 04:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:38 PM ----------

Also does anyone know why he keeps calling himself Turkish? He was born in Sweden and moved to the USA from there. 

Is that a Muslim thing?


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Feb 10, 2010)

> PS: Larry Bird could whip LeBron and Dwight TODAY. In a suit. And dress shoes.



I have to say I agree with Dr. Caner ( and that is rare).

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

While this thread is still going, I think some of you might like this...
Its a email exchange between Dr. White and Dr. Caner.

</title> </head> <body link="#003399"> <font size="2"> <html> <head> <meta name="description" content="Christian Apologetics, Theology, Information on Mormonism, Roman Catholicism, Jehovah's Witnesses, etc. A reformed ministry dedicated to sharing th


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dr. White and Dr. Caner have a history between them.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Feb 10, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Dr. White and Dr. Caner have a history between them.


 
Yes they do. According to Dr. White, Dr Caner just made some comments about Reformed folks and formal debates. You can see that at James White's twitter account.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 10, 2010)

The second video in this thread is a clip from an hour and a half long video of Dr. White picking apart that sermon. Apparently the video got around to Dr. Caner and they were suppose to debate the topic. Things went south and got goofed up or something. So no debate. After the failed debate, both sides blamed the other camp for it not happening.


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Feb 10, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> The second video in this thread is a clip from an hour and a half long video of Dr. White picking apart that sermon. Apparently the video got around to Dr. Caner and they were suppose to debate the topic. Things went south and got goofed up or something. So no debate. After the failed debate, both sides blamed the other camp for it not happening.


 
Yup. I think they NEED to do it. Dr. Caner seems like hes had it with Dr. White. He (Dr.Caner) even blocked Dr.White from following him on twitter.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Feb 10, 2010)

What a childish thing to do. What happened to Dr. Caner's motto of



> without fear, without fail, without flinching


----------



## awretchsavedbygrace (Feb 10, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> What a childish thing to do. What happened to Dr. Caner's motto of
> 
> 
> 
> > without fear, without fail, without flinching


 
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Feb 12, 2010)

Karnes said:


> Is Liberty University SBC? I graduated from there a few years ago and they had dropped the Baptist altogether from their Seminary to be more ecumenical and only returned the "Baptist" title with in a couple years ago. I know Thomas Road is SBC, but I received no tuition reductions or the sorts for being an SBC affiliate. I was certain they were independent, but likely to associate in the SBC to some degree but not a part or fully funded like true SBC Seminaries. I very well could be wrong, but think I still have the email where they made a big deal of putting Baptist back int he name.


Yes they are associated with the SBC. However, they are a "SBC University" so they do not get any money from the cooperative program (which is why no tuition discounts).
Southern Baptist Convention - Colleges and Universities

However, they receive money from the state convention, which goes to scholarships for Virginia residents.



> Either way I appreciate Caner, if it was not for his mutilation of Spurgeon quotes in his Baptist History Seminary class, I would not have dug deeper into what Calvinism really was or transferred to at least a less militant school of arminianism.



In eight weeks I will be taking this class. I will let you know...


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 12, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Also does anyone know why he keeps calling himself Turkish? He was born in Sweden and moved to the USA from there.
> 
> Is that a Muslim thing?



He apparently does this to gain more interest from the crowd. A Muslim from Sweden (he's from Stockholm, specifically) doesn't sound nearly as interesting as a Muslim from Istanbul, Turkey. He claims he is from Istanbul often when he is speaking to college-aged students and Muslims to gain street cred but he has separately, and accurately, claimed to be from Sweden, as was mentioned. The dishonesty in it all is rather disturbing.


----------



## Andres (Feb 12, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> Chaplainintraining said:
> 
> 
> > Also does anyone know why he keeps calling himself Turkish? He was born in Sweden and moved to the USA from there.
> ...


----------



## Karnes (Feb 12, 2010)

[/QUOTE]
In eight weeks I will be taking this class. I will let you know...[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the clarification Damon. If you will be taking this class online, you will find the quotes in regard to sermon preached by Spurgeon on Jacob and Esau particualarly in regard to the hating of Esau (towards the end of classes I believe). Study up on "Charleston versus "something Creek" style preachers and you pretty much have most the info other than the story of Ergun. I found it to be a very choppy class, I assume it was one of his first taught and recorded at the college since he arrived.


----------

